# Rhapsody Problem Operational Failed



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

Is anyone else having problems with Rhapsody Channels and playlists?

On Thanksgiving I thought I'd play some holiday music so I went to Rhapsody Channels, Holiday Music, then the Holiday Music channel play now. I just get an error: 

Function getMemberLibrary returned a fault soapenv.real.common.kani.execption.NoConentFoundException - 1227896516259 : No content found for this request. (0)

I tried other Holiday channels and got the same error. Then I tried a channel under Rock/pop and got the same type of error. I then tried my saved playlists on the tivo and got the same type of error. I can go into my library and play saved albums. This happens on my S3 tivo with 9.4 and my S2 with the Fall Update. I then tried my notebook on Rhapsody.com and the channels and playlists played fine. They just won't play under tivo.


----------



## TolloNodre (Nov 3, 2007)

Have you tried rebooting the TiVos?


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

I had the same issue, so sounds like it was a Rhapsody issue.


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

TolloNodre said:


> Have you tried rebooting the TiVos?


I just did the S2 and the error is still there if I choose a Rhapsody Channel or Playlist.


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

jimpmc said:


> I had the same issue, so sounds like it was a Rhapsody issue.


Are you saying it cleared-up on its own? I still have the issue today.


----------



## durwoodg (Nov 29, 2008)

Is this issue happening to all Rhapsody users? I'm seeing it as well and it's quite frustrating. Anyone have a workaround?


----------



## jamesjoyce5 (Oct 5, 2008)

Just wanted to report I'm having the same issue. This needs to get fixed.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

jamesjoyce5 said:


> Just wanted to report I'm having the same issue. This needs to get fixed.


I have the same problem.


----------



## YazooWho (Sep 30, 2004)

Count me in... Same issue!


----------



## pir (Oct 11, 2004)

Yep:

Function GetMemberLibrary returned a fault
soapenv.com.real.common.kani.exception noContentFoundException -
1228172207164 : no content found for this request (0)

The number is different each time, here's another:

1228172690868

For saved channels, playlists and even genre channnels. Been like that for days.


----------



## jeffmc425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi folks,

This is a issue that the Rhapsody Direct Team is looking at. I do not have an ETA for a fix at this time, but it is being looked at. I apologize for all the problems you are seeing, but the team is working to isolate it. A fix then will have to be provided, and extensive regression testing will need to happen before deployed to the Rhapsody production servers.

Thanks for your patience.

Jeff


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

jeffmc425 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> This is a issue that the Rhapsody Direct Team is looking at. I do not have an ETA for a fix at this time, but it is being looked at. I apologize for all the problems you are seeing, but the team is working to isolate it. A fix then will have to be provided, and extensive regression testing will need to happen before deployed to the Rhapsody production servers.
> 
> ...


Jeff, I'm posting to thank you for your quick response...and also to validate the information you posted since not all readers will know that you're in a position to make this statement.


----------



## weeds (Mar 7, 2008)

Any information as to when this issue will be fixed?


----------



## blueharmony (Nov 18, 2008)

Count me in. Same Issue.


----------



## WeKnSmith (Jun 24, 2002)

Just got the Fall 2008 Service Update, and decided to test all functionality on our S3 to verify that it was working. Noticed the issue with Rhapsody, and found this thread.


----------



## denis (Nov 30, 2006)

same issue with the playlists and channels. library seems to work fine.


----------



## jamesjoyce5 (Oct 5, 2008)

WTF! Rhapsody is terrible. How long has this issue been going on? I can't believe we still cannot stream channels. It really doesn't surprise me that there are so few users of the rhapsody service. I think I'm going to cancel the service. It simply is not reliable.


----------



## YazooWho (Sep 30, 2004)

jamesjoyce5 said:


> WTF! Rhapsody is terrible. How long has this issue been going on? I can't believe we still cannot stream channels. It really doesn't surprise me that there are so few users of the rhapsody service. I think I'm going to cancel the service. It simply is not reliable.


The current issue with Rhapsody/Tivo has been going on for just a few days. Before the current problem, the Rhapsody service on Tivo is a great addition to the core Rhapsody service.

In general Rhapsody itself is a great service. Between using it with Tivo (which I have for months), I can play it online and on all my PC/Laptops. Its nice having such a large music library available whenever I want to listen to something.


----------



## jwehman (Feb 26, 2003)

jamesjoyce5 said:


> WTF! Rhapsody is terrible. How long has this issue been going on? I can't believe we still cannot stream channels. It really doesn't surprise me that there are so few users of the rhapsody service. I think I'm going to cancel the service. It simply is not reliable.


I have been using the TiVo/Rhapsody service for well over a year now, and I do appreciate the ability to stream any music I want via the TiVo interface. That being said, I must admit that this service (TiVo's HMO Rhapsody Application) has been pretty much an Epic Fail. It has never reliably worked...if not this recent round of failure, there have always been connection issues (server-side, not client-side), random reboots and simply kicking out to live TV.

I used to bring up these issues back in 2007 on the other Rhapsody thread, but stopped since it was apparent that Rhapsody, either from TiVo's side or Real's side, wasn't getting any closer to fixing the myriad problems presented. I still use it, since it seems to work for awhile, and my wife uses it for what little time it allows, but it has been/is an exercise in major frustration, to say the least.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I mentioned this in the other thread.

I LOVE Rhapsody in my webbrowser and for my MP3 player, but their Windows software stinks, and the TiVo app has been problematic. But nothing as bad as this. I guess there was no Rhapsody testing at all of the channels and playlists on TiVo, which is annoying.


----------



## Dubbadown (Dec 6, 2002)

YazooWho said:


> The current issue with Rhapsody/Tivo has been going on for just a few days.


Well if you consider over 3 weeks to be a few days then maybe you aren't the right person to be responding to this thread. For an update to basically just make Rhapsody USELESS on the Tivo is unacceptable. Will Rhapsody be reimbursing all of us the monthly fee for this time? Doubtful.


----------



## YazooWho (Sep 30, 2004)

Dubbadown said:


> Well if you consider over 3 weeks to be a few days then maybe you aren't the right person to be responding to this thread. For an update to basically just make Rhapsody USELESS on the Tivo is unacceptable. Will Rhapsody be reimbursing all of us the monthly fee for this time? Doubtful.


Over 3 weeks? I'm pretty sure this has been going on for only a little over a week. Calm down. Just trying to help fellow Tivo users. We are all experiencing the same issues.


----------



## jeffmc425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi folks,

An update with Rhapsody issues on Tivo.

Again, we apologize for the outage on certain functions. 

The bug has been identified, tested in the Rhapsody RDS Test environment. The RDS team is awaiting sign off from all the other device partners that use the RDS service, before deployment to production. The scheduled roll is Thursday night, 12/11. That is all I have right now, but the team wanted to make sure it got a good shakedown before rolling it out.

Again, we appreciate the patience.

JeffMc


----------



## YazooWho (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi JeffMc,

Thanks for the update.

-Peter


----------



## thespacepope72 (Jan 25, 2005)

Dubbadown said:


> Well if you consider over 3 weeks to be a few days then maybe you aren't the right person to be responding to this thread. For an update to basically just make Rhapsody USELESS on the Tivo is unacceptable. Will Rhapsody be reimbursing all of us the monthly fee for this time? Doubtful.


I too have been lost Rhapsody channel streaming since the days before Thanksgiving. I use Rhapsody quite a bit. I will just be adding this to my list of reasons not to use Tivo when my three-year pre-pay is up.


----------



## stevec5375 (Jun 1, 2005)

I agree that this has been happening well before Thanksgiving. That has been my experience. I check it daily and it's been broken the whole time.

Given the Cable Cards fiasco with Time Warner and now the need for a Tuning Adapter (which I'm still waiting on) in order to watch the SDV (Switched Digital Video) channels, I am going to be investigating using a PC with Windows Media Center on the next go around.

The current TiVo fiasco is NetFlix streaming. If you don't have a wired connection, forget it. How long will it be before TiVo supports Wireless N so streaming of HD video will be possible. Until then, I'm going to have to get a couple of those adapters that make it possible to do ethernet over the electical wires in you home.

Much of this technology is deployed before it's actually ready for prime time. I'm tired of being burned as an early adopter.


----------



## Goober Peas (Feb 26, 2006)

When Jeff mentions the roll out to begin 12/11, which was yesterday, does that mean the fix will begin to be implemented? Also, is this a problem on the Tivo side, where we will get a new update through the Tivo service to our units, or is this a problem they will fix on the Rhapsody side?

I have this problem too, just to throw that in. I noticed it this past week, but I had not tried using the Playlist/Channels feature for sometime before that so I don't know how long I have had the problem.


----------



## jeffmc425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Folks,

RDS updated last night and the Tivo I have in my house seems to playing Rhapsody OK. I can access channels, library, playlists, etc. I would recommend you all go for it. If you do have a glitch, restart your Tivo box. I did have one glitch when I first tried it after I was told the RDS update was done. I restarted my Tivo and Rhapsody seems to be working fine.

Thanks,

JeffMc


----------



## stevec5375 (Jun 1, 2005)

At last!! Mine is working again.


----------



## Goober Peas (Feb 26, 2006)

Mine works too! I did have to restart my Tivo because it was acting funky when I tried to access channels or Playlists, just an FYI. Thank God, now I can play my Christmas music playlists!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I tried about an hour ago and couldn't get ANYTHING to play - it just sits and waits past the first screen. I guess I'l try again later.


----------



## Goober Peas (Feb 26, 2006)

MickeS said:


> I tried about an hour ago and couldn't get ANYTHING to play - it just sits and waits past the first screen. I guess I'l try again later.


Did you try rebooting? Mine did the exact same thing, then I rebooted it and after that it was fine. Have been using it several times since and have no problems at all.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

I have had nothing but problems with Rhapsody on Tivo ever since it became available.. Whether it be the inability to handle my large Rhapsody library or the application dying and exiting after playing just a few songs, I have to say it has been a huge disappointment.

Oh yeah - Im in the same boat regarding channels.


----------



## corfam (Nov 10, 2001)

Unfortunately, I'm not one of the lucky ones who's Rhapsody got fixed with the RDS server update. I do get a different error code than before and since Friday, the channel list never even gets populated. If just says loading. I have two series3 tivos. Both experience the same thing. I've restarted them, spent 40 minutes on the phone with both Rhapsody and Tivo and even tried creating a new Rhapsody account....all to no avail. 

This is hugely frustrating. I've put up with the small errors in the past such as occasional dropped connection when playing music, but this series of problems in the past few weeks has me upset. I don't know what else to say.

Again, hugely disappointed and frustrated.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

corfam said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not one of the lucky ones who's Rhapsody got fixed with the RDS server update. I do get a different error code than before and since Friday, the channel list never even gets populated. If just says loading.





Goober Peas said:


> Did you try rebooting? Mine did the exact same thing, then I rebooted it and after that it was fine. Have been using it several times since and have no problems at all.


I have the same issue as corfam, and have rebooted. Both my Series 2 and Series 3 have this error. When I select Channels it says "Loading..." and nothing happens. After that, it goes away if I move to another menu, but all fields are blank and no navigation works.

If I DON'T go to Channels, I can use my library to play.

Clearly, something was done since I don't get an error message anymore, but it still doesn't work.


----------



## jamesjoyce5 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey guys, I was having the same issue as everyone else, except now that everyone else's is fixed I get a new error: "An error occurred while running the application. The application closed during a read (0x50006)."

I have rest the tivo and logged out of my rhapsody account and logged back in to no avail. Rhapsody has been a total pain since I signed up for it.

Anyone have any ideas what's going on with this? Anyone experiencing the same issue?


----------



## jamesjoyce5 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh, wait. Now I see that everyone else is having issues too. What is a discerning music fan to do? Should we all get zunes?

Rhapsody is just awful. It kind of makes me laugh that people wonder why apple is so dominant in the digital music marketplace. We are practically begging rhapsody to take our money, and they have continually dropped the ball (via tivo integration and otherwise).

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

Add another to the list that is still having issues since the supposed server update, even after rebooting the TiVo HD.

- Channels say Loading... and then all the other menus become unresponsive

- Application quits with read error if you try to do other things.

It is very frustrating.


----------



## blueharmony (Nov 18, 2008)

Same problem here. I can now go into my playlists (no more error), but when I try to play one by selecting one track or the "Play All" option, the screen just says "Loading..." for ever. Nothing ever loads. I am forced to listen to one of the Comcast Digital Radio Stations (gasp...the horror).


----------



## squeege64 (Mar 22, 2007)

Have only gotten it to work once since the update. Most times I get to the "Play Now" selection then get error:
Can't Run
An error occured while running the applicaion. The applicaiton closed during a read (0x50006).

I had planned to upgrade my sound system to take advantage of the Rhapsody integration, but it has always been just too unreliable. Too bad... when it works it's nice.


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

Mine seems to be working ok. I had one glitch the other day since the fix. I was listening to the Holiday music channel for about 30 minutes and the music stopped playing. A few minutes later it was back to live TV. I was in the other room so I don't know if there was a Rhapsody error or not before the kick to live tv. I a minute ago I went to a playlist and it started playing, all was good. Only tried it for a few minutes though.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jimpmc said:


> Add another to the list that is still having issues since the supposed server update, even after rebooting the TiVo HD.
> 
> - Channels say Loading... and then all the other menus become unresponsive
> 
> ...


I wonder if it has to do with the load the new Netflix streaming app has placed on HME servers?
MY TiVo DVR DTs are showing the same thing - frustrating around the holiday times


----------



## jwehman (Feb 26, 2003)

I would like to add that as a whole product, Rhapsody is excellent. Playing on a PC or via a Sensa MP3 player or whatever.

Rhapsody + HME = Epic Fail. Unfortunately. The problem seems to lie in the integration of the service via the HME layer, and I'm sure it must be frustrating as he** to the engineers at Real to have to deal with this

However, TiVo and Real have made their bed and now have to lie in it...and having us pay 12.99/mo for a service that consistently fails and does not perform is bordering on class-action lawsuit time.

TiVo and/or Real need to step up NOW and start acting like adults and either fixing the whole application or abandoning it and apologizing. And they need to do this with clear, concise messages to the whole TiVo community, not some bone thrown out in an obscure forum or two.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jwehman said:


> I would like to add that as a whole product, Rhapsody is excellent. Playing on a PC or via a Sensa MP3 player or whatever.
> 
> Rhapsody + HME = Epic Fail. Unfortunately. The problem seems to lie in the integration of the service via the HME layer, and I'm sure it must be frustrating as he** to the engineers at Real to have to deal with this
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I'm thinking too, except I really don't want them to abandon it.  I love Rhapsody To Go and will remain a subscriber, so even if the TiVo app doesn't work perfectly, it's an added bonus for me.

However, I can certainly see why you're feeling this way if the TiVo functionality was the main reason to get a Rhapsody sub. I would be terribly upset if I spent $13/month and got this bug-ridden application in return. In that case it does feel like TiVo should either fix it or drop it and stop stringing people along.


----------



## gtalvola (Apr 2, 2008)

Rhapsody still lists the Tivo HD as one of their recommended deviced on their web site. Makes me wonder just how bad some of the non-recommended players must be 

I often use the Rhapsody web site to listen to music and lately it's been pretty unreliable too (often popping up error messages and refusing to play anything for 10 minutes at a time), so I wouldn't let Rhapsody off the hook -- they and Tivo share responsibility for this mess.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

gtalvola said:


> Rhapsody still lists the Tivo HD as one of their recommended deviced on their web site. Makes me wonder just how bad some of the non-recommended players must be
> 
> I often use the Rhapsody web site to listen to music and lately it's been pretty unreliable too (often popping up error messages and refusing to play anything for 10 minutes at a time), so I wouldn't let Rhapsody off the hook -- they and Tivo share responsibility for this mess.


While it works great for me on the website, and the UI there is pretty good, the Windows app is terrible. I'm not sure who's responsible for the TiVo app.


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

Well mine's broke again today! If I cursor down to Rhapsody Channels the right side of the screen always says loading. It is doing this on all 3 of my Tivos. Two S2 and one HD.


----------



## thespacepope72 (Jan 25, 2005)

Mine broke again on Monday night. I can't load any any channels. I am going with a Shoutcast Server on my home network as a work around. This is very disappointing application.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Rhapsody has been giving me problems on my SqueezeBox... So the problem is not isolated to TiVo access...Just in case you were wondering...

I really love Rhapsody... Besides a few missing catalogs (Eagles, Beatles, AC/DC as examples), it's pretty much like having access to an entire music store!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> Rhapsody has been giving me problems on my SqueezeBox... So the problem is not isolated to TiVo access...Just in case you were wondering...
> 
> I really love Rhapsody... Besides a few missing catalogs (Eagles, Beatles, AC/DC as examples), it's pretty much like having access to an entire music store!


Yeah I really like it too, except for the software. 

Speaking of missing catalogs, it's weird to me that some artists are included in the channels, but not in the individual songs for download, AC/DC for example. I guess they are only licensed for the "radio" part of the service.


----------



## stevec5375 (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm thinking if we all complained to the management at Rhapsody that we'd get more attention than posting on this board. How about taking a few minutes and sending an email/letter to the CEO of Real and voice your concerns. In this down economy it might actually get some traction.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## stevec5375 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hard copy letter sent to CEO about the lack of Rhapsody TiVo service reliability. Go ye and do the same....



December 20, 2008

Mr. Robert Glaser
RealNetworks, Inc.
2601 Elliott Avenue
Seattle, WA 98121

Dear Mr. Glaser,

I have been a TiVo user for many years. This was how I discovered the Rhapsody music service. After investigating the Rhapsody web site and client application, I decided to purchase a Rhapsody membership so that I could access your enormous music library through my TiVo. I even purchased a Rhapsody Ibiza portable unit to take the music with me. 
Lately, however, there seems to be an endless ongoing problem with getting reliable service via the TiVo application. Days before and all throughout the Thanksgiving holidays portions of the service were down due to SOAP errors. After spending hours creating a Christmas Mix playlist, you can imagine my frustration of not being able to play it. This problem continued days well past the holidays and was supposedly recently fixed. However, besides myself, there seems to be numerous postings on your community forums and elsewhere about people not being able to access this service. Some are leaving the Rhapsody altogether and seeking alternatives.
I have posted numerous times on your message boards and about this problem and never gotten a response as to what is wrong and what is being done to correct it once and for all. I&#8217;m sure you can agree with me when I say that the service is no good when it works intermittently. Nothing is more frustrating than to be in the mood to listen to some music only to discover the service isn&#8217;t working. I might as well go back to my CDs which I was hoping to get away from by paying for Rhapsody-to-Go.
I have written to you specifically as a last ditch effort to get this problem corrected and have the TiVo service work reliably. I realize that the TiVo community may be a small part of your overall audience, but unless you get this problem corrected, it will become an even smaller one.

Thank you for your consideration. I hope this letter brings us paying customers some action.


----------



## kevinrhaas (Jun 22, 2007)

I've also been having the same problem for weeks now:

Can't Run
An error occured while running the applicaion. The applicaiton closed during a read (0x50006).

...and all we're getting from Tivo is the "we're working on it." What's the status???

Kudos, stevec5375. Anyone have Mr. Glaser's email address?

This is intensely frustrating, and not only reflects badly on Rhaposody, but Tivo as well. If they can't get the damn thing to work reliably, pull the app and refund our fees.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

The search function disappeared from my PC client for a bit last night...they said it was due to the increased volume they were having during the holidays...

Seriously? Search just disappears? I have never seen this before...


----------



## kevinrhaas (Jun 22, 2007)

After some searching, I believe Mr. Glaser's email address is:

[email protected]

I'd think he may not be aware of some growing discontent in his customer base, and might appreciate being advised of such.


----------



## weeds (Mar 7, 2008)

I think i've had enough. Couldn't even get through one album last night.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Yeah this stinks. They should just remove this app from the TiVo until it works. Right now it's pretty much useless. It worked good for me until the last software update. Now it's junk.


----------



## blueharmony (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm having new problems with rhapsody also after the 'fix'. Now, when I go look at my library in tivo, i can get to my playlists, and see all the song titles for a playlist. but when I click on Playall or any song title..i just get a "Loading..." message for ever. 

Also, when I move to the Channels area, the menu options don't load. 

This is really crappy.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

blueharmony said:


> I'm having new problems with rhapsody also after the 'fix'. Now, when I go look at my library in tivo, i can get to my playlists, and see all the song titles for a playlist. but when I click on Playall or any song title..i just get a "Loading..." message for ever.
> 
> Also, when I move to the Channels area, the menu options don't load.
> 
> This is really crappy.


I have the same problem. I wanted to play some Christmas music and i cant

it says loading


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Faith Hill's Christmas album is really good though, if you can't get the playlists to work.


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

Still broke for me. Always says loading. Thanks for the great Holiday music channels I can't play Rhapsody. Now it seems Tivo is pushing the '30 day trial' again from Tivo Central. My Rhapsody monthly renewal is coming up the 1st week in Jan., guess I'm cancelling.


----------



## Goober Peas (Feb 26, 2006)

I posted some time back and said that my problem with Playlists and Channels was fixed, well now it has not been working for the past week or so. It seemed to work well after they said they implemented the fix but now I just get the "Loading" thing and nothing happens. So, yeah, I didn't get to play any of my saved Christmas playlists or Christmas Channels for my guests and family when we celebrated Christmas. Thanks Tivo or Rhapsody, whoever the hell's problem this is, thanks a lot.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I email rhapsody about this and heres the e-mail i got.

This issue can be corrected by turning the TiVo unit off and then back on again. Some problems you may encounter are 'Out of Memory' and stuttering on playback. The best way to correct this issue is to power-cycle the TiVo.

You can either do this by turning it off and on, or if you want to be more thorough, you can disconnect the TiVo from its power source and then reconnect it. If this does not correct the issue, you will need to contact TiVo.

You can also get the information from the following link:

http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/ContactSupport.aspx


----------



## corfam (Nov 10, 2001)

TivoJerry, TivoPony,
Enough is enough. It's been over a month since this problem first appeared and we've heard nothing official from Tivo. Tivo even keeps pushing Rhaposdy through main menu ads. It's time that subscribers understand when we will once again be able to enjoy Rhapsody. Is it too much to ask to get a response?

Please tell us what's going on.

Thanks.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

tootal2 said:


> I email rhapsody about this and heres the e-mail i got.
> 
> This issue can be corrected by turning the TiVo unit off and then back on again. Some problems you may encounter are 'Out of Memory' and stuttering on playback. The best way to correct this issue is to power-cycle the TiVo.
> 
> ...


I've tried that. Makes no difference (both on my Series 2 & 3).

The app right now is useless.


----------



## loosetoe (Aug 10, 2002)

I have little new to offer, but hope that the growth of this forum sends a message to those who can act.

The Rhapsody app is more than a joke, it's an embarassment. I signed up for Rhapsody in anticipation of the TiVo integration. I can think of three times I've tried to "show it off" to dinner guests, with me ending up looking like an idiot. "Name an album, and I'll play it for you" ends with me standing there with the remote looking like a d-bag. This says nothing of the times I try to use it myself. The app works for me maybe 10% of the time. I get the "operation failed" and "unexpected error" routinely. 

I tried to get my wife on Rhapsody to Go, but, with this demonstration, I guess I can understand why she has a death-grip on her ipod. 

I won't get into my Netflix travails here, but they're equally bad. 

I was sitting in front of my TiVo last night and I realized that all of the warm and fuzzy feelings I have about my TiVo are left-over feelings from my Series 1. This Series 3 records shows as did my Series 1 (and admittedly in high def), but, other than that, it has no real benefit over the old machine. None of the (meaningful) network apps work worth a damn.


----------



## kevinivey (Nov 8, 2002)

I have had a tiVo HD for about a week ,and I have had no problems with Netflix nor Rhapsody.


----------



## stevec5375 (Jun 1, 2005)

I have had some Rhapsody woes but most of it seems to be work OK now. I do occasionally have music playing and suddenly without warning the app crashes all the way out to Live TV.

As for the TiVo and NetFlix... I have been able to watch the entire first season of Heros via streaming using the TiVo wireless adapter. Can you believe that? And in Hi-def too.

I encountered a movie that would not display correctly via streaming and called NetFlix. They admitted there are some movies that are messed up and they said the only way they would be able to fix them was for people to call in and report them. 

I never bothered to ask if anyone QA'd them before making them available to the public. What a concept!


----------



## Goober Peas (Feb 26, 2006)

Any update yet? This is ridiculous, mine still does not work right.


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

Are the playlists and channels working yet on Rhapsody though Tivo? I ask since I cancelled Rhapsody almost 1 month ago because of on going problems just before Thanksgiving. If it has been working I may consider signing back up.


----------



## stevec5375 (Jun 1, 2005)

You haven't missed anything since you canceled. I know for a fact that the Channels still don't work because I just tried it myself over the weekend.

This is utterly amazing. I wrote a letter to Robert Glaser the CEO of Real Networks about these ongoing problems over a month ago and never heard a peep out of Rhapsody about any of it. 

That shows you how much they give a hoot about their paying customers. If I were paying extra for the TiVo portion of Rhapsody, I'd surely cancel that.

I wish some rich person would file a big lawsuit against them for failing to deliver the goods.


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

stevec5375 said:


> You haven't missed anything since you canceled. I know for a fact that the Channels still don't work because I just tried it myself over the weekend.
> 
> This is utterly amazing. I wrote a letter to Robert Glaser the CEO of Real Networks about these ongoing problems over a month ago and never heard a peep out of Rhapsody about any of it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. It's pretty sad with the constant problems for 2 months now. Yet Tivo still pushes the 30 day Rhapsody trial from Tivo Central. Although it's not a Tivo problem some new Tivo owner would get the wrong impression of Tivo using a half-baked application. Maybe I'll check back in another month.


----------



## DrewS3 (Sep 19, 2008)

Why do you say it's not a Tivo problem?


----------



## dab9324 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have been using Rhapsody with no problem since December when I purchased the S3HD. I had an existing Rhapsody account when I connected so I only had to enter my existing u-name and p-word. All of my playlists are there and it is a great way to get musical content on my surround system without purchasing, downloading, and storing. The software is a little clunky and not very intuitive but the same can be said for the PC version. 
Maybe the problem is with the free trial and how they handle that vs an existing account.


----------



## DrewS3 (Sep 19, 2008)

DAB9342 - do you use the Rhapsody Channels? This is specifically what does not work on my Tivo since before Christmas.

I had an account before I got my Tivo HD also, and it worked at first. It was only around mid December that I started having the problem with channels. I keep retrying it every couple weeks and it hasn't worked once since then.


----------



## gtalvola (Apr 2, 2008)

I hadn't used Rhapsody on Tivo in a few months, but this morning I thought I'd try it. I got an error message and kicked back out to live TV before I could even get to the first Rhapsody page. Methinks it's still broken.

I use Rhapsody through an Ibiza Rhapsody portable player now. If you like the idea of Rhapsody but hate the Tivo implementation of it, check it out.


----------



## dab9324 (Jan 1, 2009)

DrewS3 said:


> DAB9342 - do you use the Rhapsody Channels? This is specifically what does not work on my Tivo since before Christmas.
> 
> I had an account before I got my Tivo HD also, and it worked at first. It was only around mid December that I started having the problem with channels. I keep retrying it every couple weeks and it hasn't worked once since then.


I have not used channels. I just tried and the system went to loading, and then timed out and went back to live TV. I guess mine is broken as well. I am not sure what that feature is, I have never used it.


----------



## edwardjpalmer (Feb 2, 2009)

I purchased a TivoHD recently SPECIFICALLY with the idea that I could use Rhapsody in my living room since I do not have a stereo there. I wouldn't have made the switch to Tivo had I known the Rhapsody client had problems. They advertise it as if it's a bona fide feature, which it is not.

I'm very pleased that the DVR portion of Tivo is a great improvement over the Comcast DVR, but I can't begin to explain how upset I was to learn that Rhapsody client does not work properly. I am a much bigger music consumer than TV, so I was fine with the Comcast DVR.

Sure, selecting a specific track or artist works most of the time for me (all of the time would be nice), but I usually use Rhapsody to play a channel, discover new music, and then listen to an album from the artist. I was extremely disappointed the channel feature does not work.

I'm sure they realize that channels are a way to discover artists you did not know about...but don't they realize that the importance of the Rhapsody application on a platform other than a PC??? I have this exact same complaint with Rhapsody and Windows Mobile phones.


----------



## EvilRift (Jan 28, 2009)

What problem are you having with the channel feature, I'm playing a channel right now?


----------



## dab9324 (Jan 1, 2009)

EvilRift said:


> What problem are you having with the channel feature, I'm playing a channel right now?


I just tried the "channels" and it let me go in but when I selected something to play I had a Read Error and it kicked me back to the Tivo menu. I tried going back and now it is sitting on loading. I have to say this is not a big "care about" for me because I usually just use Rhapsody to find certain songs to play and run my playlists.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

EvilRift said:


> What problem are you having with the channel feature, I'm playing a channel right now?


How? I tried it yesterday and it STILL doesn't work.

This is ridiculous, deceitful and anyone at TiVo and/or Rhapsody responsible for this joke of a software should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## edwardjpalmer (Feb 2, 2009)

MickeS said:


> How? I tried it yesterday and it STILL doesn't work.
> 
> This is ridiculous, deceitful and anyone at TiVo and/or Rhapsody responsible for this joke of a software should be ashamed of themselves.


I couldn't have said it better myself. I was really considering building a home media PC, but then thought it was a waste of time and money when I can get a turn-key solution for Rhapsody in my living room with Tivo.

Damn I was wrong.


----------



## stevec5375 (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't listen to "Channels" either. I select it and it says "Loading" and just sits there and does nothing.

I think I'm going to do the following as it has worked for me on getting rebates out of vendors.

1. Write a letter describing the problem in detail and stating how long it has been nonfunctional.

2. Send the letter to: Real Networks, State of TX attorney general (your state will vary), Better Business Bureau, Federal Trade Commission (deceptive trade practices).

3. Be sure the cc at the bottom of the letter to whom all it is being sent.

This has usually gotten me results on things like this before. If all of you would take the time to do this as well, perhaps results would be quickly forthcoming.


----------



## eaglestvo (Dec 27, 2008)

I also purchased Tivo specifically because of the Rhapsody service and application. It is very frustrating and a huge disappointment. It is a great concept, but the application is terrible.

The symptoms?
1) drops out to live tv in the middle of playing
2) channel list gets stuck trying to load
3) "Application error: cannot read ...." displays when selecting a channel or in the middle of a play queue.

The reliability ranges from so-so to completely unusable.

I am a huge fan of Rhapsody, and I believe the outrage on this application is unfairly targeted at Real Networks. I use Rhapsody on a Sonos digital media player, and it just works. I would estimate the reliability on that device at 99.9%. I can play a big stack of albums or channels for many hours. It always without a hitch and just keeps on playing music. Well that should be just normal?? I also use Rhapsody on a Nokia N80 which has a built in Rhapsody player. I get occasional failures, but I partially attribute that to the wireless network. Sonos uses its own mesh network which is more reliable than 802.11. My Tivo box is connected by ethernet, so that eliminates that excuse. I have also used it on the Rhapsody web site. I have never had a problem, but I have not really put it through its paces on the web since I have the Sonos.

I have called tech support several times, and their response is always that there is a problem with the Rhapsody web service. But as I explained above, it works on other devices. I blame Tivo. Even if it was a problem with Real Networks, the service is so poor that it should be pulled if they can't make it work. This app has been on Tivo for about a year and a half. If they can't make it work by this time, for whatever the reason, they should pull it and try another music service. I seriously doubt this app will ever work. So, direct all your Rhapsody complaints to Tivo?

Have you tried Live 365? It works better (not perfect), but the content is not as good.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

eaglestvo said:


> I have called tech support several times, and their response is always that there is a problem with the Rhapsody web service. But as I explained above, it works on other devices. I blame Tivo. Even if it was a problem with Real Networks, the service is so poor that it should be pulled if they can't make it work. This app has been on Tivo for about a year and a half. If they can't make it work by this time, for whatever the reason, they should pull it and try another music service. I seriously doubt this app will ever work.


Very well put. They obviously don't give a crap about those of us who actually want to USE this service.


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

DrewS3 said:


> Why do you say it's not a Tivo problem?


Sorry, just saw this. At the time people were complaining on the Real forums with the same type of Rhapsody problem but on Logitech Squeezebox products.


----------



## eddielives (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey all,

After reading this thread, I had to chime in. I have been using Rhapsody for a long time. Just picked up an HD Tivo a couple of weeks ago, and was happy to see that it's compatable with Rhapsody. That joy was short lived. Before you go thinking "Ahhhhh, another victim", it's not that it doesn't work. It's just painfully slow. I'm running Rhapsody on 1 desktop and 2 laptops, and all work just fine. So, I don't think the problem lies with Rhapsody. I use it EVERY day. It works every time.

UPDATE: Just kicked it on via Tivo, and it hangs on Rhapsody Channels and My Rhapsody ("loading..."). Put it on via laptop I'm on right now and everything is fine. Gonna try it on the other 2 computers....... Everything A.o.k.

Still could be a problem with Rhapsodys software working with Tivo hardware, OR vice versa. I suppose the only ones who really know work for Rhapsody and Tivo. As stated before, with the sluggish performance on Tivo compared to PC, I won't be using anyways. That, along with the fact that I can't play the Rhapsody channels my wife and I have created (like on the stand alone version). Sorry to the folks who are experiencing this. Rhapsody is a fantastic service (of course, only if it works).


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I have to add though that I think the Rhapsody Windows software is complete junk too. It doesn't throw errors as often as the TiVo software does, but it does it far too frequent, and it's slow as molasses all the time. I only use it to sync my Rhapsody To Go device, for managing the library and listening to music I use the much better web interface.


----------



## SpikeDonner (May 27, 2008)

The issue isn't whether Rhapsody or Tivo is to blame, the issue is who is responsible to fix  the problem. That is Tivo since Tivo is selling the product to me and profiting from doing so.

Tivo is aware that they have a problem and that they are selling and endorsing a faulty product. If Tivo has sold even one device after being aware that they are enticing customers with false claims then they are acting in very bad faith.


----------



## DrewS3 (Sep 19, 2008)

Rhapsody channels were working for me the last two times I tested it. I don't test it often because a few weeks ago I gave up with playing music on the Tivo and bought a Squeezebox.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Not only is Rhapsody on TiVo STILL crap and doesn't work with channels... this morning I get advertising in my e-mail from TiVo:
Hear Green Day exclusive album from Rhapsody on TiVo!

So they haven't fixed this, and they are still advertising Rhapsody? :down:


----------



## eaglestvo (Dec 27, 2008)

It is still crap. I got the same email and had the same thought. Rhapsody should not recommend or endorse their service on Tivo. Netflix and Amazon work great, and I wish Rhapsody worked as well on Tivo.


----------



## thespacepope72 (Jan 25, 2005)

I've given up on Rhapsody on Tivo as well. I bought an XBox and use that for streaming Shoutcast instead.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I tried Napster this week, and it works with my Sandisk Sansa Clip that I use for Rhapsody, and has much better Windows software. Song selection seems to be nearly identical to Rhapsody.

Since Rhapsody works like crap on my TiVo, I'm gonna cancel Rhapsody and give Napster a shot instead. I hope TiVo/Rhapsody can come up with something that resembles TiVo Search, it would be a good model for the Rhapsody on TiVo. The current crap just doesn't cut it.


----------



## gtalvola (Apr 2, 2008)

I tried Napster last year, and found that there were some albums I wanted to listen to that were available on Rhapsody that weren't in Napster. Also, I got an Ibiza Rhapsody player, which lets you wirelessly download subscription tracks to a portable device without having to sync with a computer -- in fact, you don't ever need to sync with a computer. Napster doesn't have any comparable device.

So for me, it's Rhapsody, although I really wish there were a better alternative. I agree that Rhapsody on Tivo really blows.


----------

